# HRBT hunting Thur nite



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Heading out to HRBT thur nite for stripers ,blues and flatties guys anybody want to join in?
Prob going to launch out the ramp and paddle over between 6 and 7pm.

jerry


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm going to launch at Mellen St. Bridge. I'll tell Eric to come also. I'm going to bring some bait, also.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Be a long paddle the the other side where the fish are?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

where do youguys launch from when you head out from that side? I've always wanted to go over there but can't figure out that one detail.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

c.story said:


> where do youguys launch from when you head out from that side? I've always wanted to go over there but can't figure out that one detail.


Cris on the WBS side it will be at the ramp : cross HRBT and take the first exit as soon as you come off the bridge turn left and follow to the ramp on right.
Mellon st: is in Pheobus I usally take Mercury blvd to Mallory take a right then left on Mellonst , right before you go over the bridge to FT Monroe vacant loton left where resturant used to be luanch on right sideby bridge.



jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks like now we're going to put out at Mellon st tonight


jerry


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

i'm very familiar with mellon street actually. i put out there yesterday afternoon. one word of advice, go right past the bridge towards the fishing boats, anchor up and start throwing lures up current and slowly bringing them back. watched two guys in a boat slay flounder yesterday like that.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy Cow what a ride and a storm. Where'd that come from?

Put in at Mellon st about 6:30 and paddled out toward the bridge wind started to pick up fast then my phone rings , GF was heading up to WMBG and says a storm w/lighting was coming. Told her I ck'd the weather and it was to be good .....OOPS she wasn't kidding , she says she's on her way back to pick me up 

Well long story short had to ride it out under the HRBT , I was soaked and sh-t load of lightin took me close to an hour to paddle back ( 20 min out ).
But the Big Game plowed thru it in some good azz waves breaking .
I tell you weathermen suck !

jerry


----------



## tripp (Apr 6, 2010)

jerry, i looked at the weather on my phone tonight and thought about you guys heading out there. glad you made it back in ok.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Jerry,
I am glad you bought a Big Game.

Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Let's go fishing today or tomorrow! Got some good spots for flounder. Found out from an old feller at GFS.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I would watch out for them guiys in that boat, they are nuts and dangerous and the other side of crazy 
They been known to hog up a hole and run everyone up in the rocks especially them guys from P&S in Yaks.

Wanna know how I know, cause them guys in that boat is most of the time guys from P&S   and we is nuts


----------

